# APR GTC500 GTR rear wing - possible group buy



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Would anyone be interested in a group buy on the APR GTC500 GTR rear wing? 
I've got a good relationship with APR from buying many parts over the years so could get you chaps a good deal if we can get a few people together.

Retail price on one of these is £1656 inc VAT but I can get it down quite a bit from that.

Let me know if anyone is interested.

Pictures I found quickly below:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I did a lot of searching for rear wings 6 months ago, this was top of my list. Proper aero and looks decent. Who talked me out if it...my parents, lol.

Can you ask them if it uses stock mounting points? Ie can stock spoiler be easily refitted?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it does Anders, I'm interested depending on final price


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Yes it bolts on to the stock location. 

I'm just waiting for a price back from APR, should have the info on Monday evening for you.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeh uses stock points, need to be careful fitting it though, they use a stupid stud bolt directly into the carbon, I managed to damage mine slightly. It does give too much rear end grip in my opinion, also bear in mind you will have top speed limited to about 180, max I could get at marham last year was about 177 I think, everyone else was 190+


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Oh and these spoilers do actually work. We've done loads of testing with them on our Time Attack Supras over the years, experimented with different wing heights, angles, gurney flaps, etc. With all this adjustability you can easily adjust the aero balance on your car. 

My Supra is 1200bhp on pump fuel so as you can imagine that's a lot of power going through the rear wheels. 
It fully grips in 3rd gear once the R888 tyres are warm. I tried removing the APR spoiler at Santa Pod last year to get a higher terminal and it wheel span all the way through 4th, pretty scary at 130mph!
Put the spoiler back on and no wheel spin in 3rd. 

Not bad eh.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

robsm said:


> Yeh uses stock points, need to be careful fitting it though, they use a stupid stud bolt directly into the carbon, I managed to damage mine slightly. It does give too much rear end grip in my opinion, also bear in mind you will have top speed limited to about 180, max I could get at marham last year was about 177 I think, everyone else was 190+


Probably best to remove it for top speed events, it's obviously not meant for that. 
With downforce normally comes drag.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

robsm said:


> Yeh uses stock points, need to be careful fitting it though, they use a stupid stud bolt directly into the carbon, I managed to damage mine slightly. It does give too much rear end grip in my opinion, also bear in mind you will have top speed limited to about 180, max I could get at marham last year was about 177 I think, everyone else was 190+


Did you adjust wing for minimum downforce for marham? 

Paul, can you ask them what it's rated for speed wise from a strength perspective?

APR Performance - GTC-500 - CFD Data


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

On the road it was awesome, you can feel the difference instantly, I'm sure on track it would be very good.

The adjustment is quite small on it so just left it at max attack.

Only reason I got rid of mine was because I preferred the wingless look. Its a monster, still my favourite wing for the GTR.

Its great value for money too, when compared with other products on the market.



Anders_R35 said:


> Did you adjust wing for minimum downforce for marham?
> 
> Paul, can you ask them what it's rated for speed wise from a strength perspective?
> 
> APR Performance - GTC-500 - CFD Data


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Be interesting paul to see what the price you can get from APR, may jump on this.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

robsm said:


> On the road it was awesome, you can feel the difference instantly, I'm sure on track it would be very good.
> 
> The adjustment is quite small on it so just left it at max attack.
> 
> ...


Yep, no GTR tax on this product which is nice to see!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

robsm said:


> On the road it was awesome, you can feel the difference instantly, I'm sure on track it would be very good.
> 
> The adjustment is quite small on it so just left it at max attack.
> 
> ...


When you say feel the difference, you're talking 60-70mph when aero kicks in?

I'm slightly concerned on upsetting the balance of the car, if the extra downforce on the rear promotes understeer on a high speed corner at 130mph But I'll be fitting Litchfields carbon front lip which should add some back on the front again.

I guess it's a matter of experimenting with AOA until good balance is found.


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> When you say feel the difference, you're talking 60-70mph when aero kicks in?
> 
> I'm slightly concerned on upsetting the balance of the car, if the extra downforce on the rear promotes understeer on a high speed corner at 130mph But I'll be fitting Litchfields carbon front lip which should add some back on the front again.
> 
> I guess it's a matter of experimenting with AOA until good balance is found.


APR do a front splitter and they also offer a custom air dam too, both will increase downforce. You are right though you will need to fine tune on the track.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Paul Whiffin said:


> APR do a front splitter and they also offer a custom air dam too, both will increase downforce. You are right though you will need to fine tune on the track.


I can buy a digital wing angle indicator and take to track, presume adjustments are a few nuts and bolts?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Probably best to remove it for top speed events, it's obviously not meant for that.
> With downforce normally comes drag.


One of the MLR guys (RichW) removed his rear wing on his Evo IX at Marham a few years ago, it upset the aero balance so much that he spun at about 150mph and was extremely lucky the car didn't roll, the video from in car is on YouTube. I think that the organisers do not allow wings to be removed if they are an OEM fitment for this reason.
As somebody who has been involved in Motorsport for over 30 years and has worked on race cars with wings I am a little apprehensive about sticking aftermarket aero packages on quick cars. The designers of the R35 would have spent many hours in the wind tunnel perfecting the aero package and balancing the downforce, to bolt on a rear wing with added downforce you really need to spend a good deal of time with an experienced driver sorting out a front fitment to complement it, not only in the dry but also wet conditions. I would be very wary of running a powerful car like the R35 with no rear wing or bolting on an aftermarket one without a good deal of testing to decide what needs to be added on the front.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is the vid Evo 9 600bhp+ 183mph Spin at RAF Marham - YouTube


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Customer of mine had this APR spoiler fitted on his GTR, and I can say, it is great piece of kit. Amazing downforce on track, compared to OEM spoiler. Price is also not bad.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I have the CD Knight racer spoiler - any ideas how good or bad this might be at Marham - anyone any experience of it at high speed?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Should have the prices a bit later for you, watch this space.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

A few more pics


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Right, if we can get 3 buyers I can do these for £1096 inc VAT and delivery.

This is plus UK freight of £40 inc VAT if required or you can come to our workshop and we can fit it here for you.

Any takers? If so, I'll start a group buy thread.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> A few more pics


I'm liking that APR front splitter, very nice.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Right, if we can get 3 buyers I can do these for £1096 inc VAT and delivery.
> 
> This is plus UK freight of £40 inc VAT if required or you can come to our workshop and we can fit it here for you.
> 
> ...


how much for fitting?


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> how much for fitting?


I would say about £120 Anders.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stick me down for one. 

Mizuno I'm sorry for ruining your great drag coefficient


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Nice one Anders, please put your name down on here http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175123-group-buy-apr-gtc500-r35-gtr-rear-wing.html#post1751454


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

Would anyone be interested in a group buy for the APR front splitter? http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/175160-apr-carbon-front-splitter-possible-group-buy.html#post1751832


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Im after the duckbill boot


----------



## Paul Whiffin (Nov 5, 2001)

grahamc said:


> Im after the duckbill boot


Aren't we all, I cant find a source for them at the moment, lovely looking though isn't it.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul Whiffin said:


> Aren't we all, I cant find a source for them at the moment, lovely looking though isn't it.


Absolutely love the look! Duckbill for the street and normal spoiler for track  same as wheels for the roads and wheels for the track


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a contact for the duckbill boot now  just waiting on finalised price but it's going to be around £1,300 delivered to my door from Revozport not to bad as thats the carbon one as well not FRP.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

EAndy said:


> I have a contact for the duckbill boot now  just waiting on finalised price but it's going to be around £1,300 delivered to my door from Revozport not to bad as thats the carbon one as well not FRP.


Any chance on a price of the FPR one? I want mine painted... does that cover all the taxes and duties? Id be up for one of those


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I can find out for you once I get my price back seems to take 2-3 days to get a response each time I ask I guess as they're having to get response perhaps from Hong Kong. 

The Carbon one for reference is £1000 without shipping. Basing it around American prices and guesstimating I would imagine the FRP one would be around £700.

You have option of with and without brake light as well and yes prices include VAT & Duty hence waiting on finalised price to make sure it's all correct.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

EAndy said:


> I can find out for you once I get my price back seems to take 2-3 days to get a response each time I ask I guess as they're having to get response perhaps from Hong Kong.
> 
> The Carbon one for reference is £1000 without shipping. Basing it around American prices and guesstimating I would imagine the FRP one would be around £700.
> 
> You have option of with and without brake light as well and yes prices include VAT & Duty hence waiting on finalised price to make sure it's all correct.


Thanks! It would be without brake light.


----------



## Ajns3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice Wing


----------

